# Is Pishta too thin?



## FarmerJo (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm just wondering if my boy is too thin, or it's just people making comments that have got me second guessing. Vet says he's target weight (26 lbs at 14wks), he's on and off about eating, but all in all, eats what's the recommended requirements. I can see all his ribs though and just want some second opinions. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He looks good to me.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Pishta looks great to me. 

People aren't used to seeing fit dogs, particularly those with the extra lean build of a vizsla. My family teases all the time how I must be starving my dog! 2 words of advice: develop a thick skin when it comes to comments from the ignorant and don't be a slave to numbers/feed the dog in front of you. Vizslas often need more calories than what is recommended and puppies in particular will go through very skinny stages requiring lots of adjustment. If you think you're underfeeding your dog, well you might be, but it's also just a sign that you own a vizsla! They're good at making us worry.

Check out this link originally shared by oquirrh the v. http://www.successjustclicks.com/fit-fido-or-fat-fido/


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

As Einspanner said, the puppy stage can be difficult to keep/get weight on them (we all wish we had their metabolism!) and each pup's food needs are different. You will end up figuring out what works for your boy, but use the bag (if feeding kibble) as a guideline not a hard rule.

At 12 weeks my boy was around 24 lbs, and the "too skinny" comments from people were plenty! Now coming up on 2 years of age he sits between 62 and 65 lbs, and people still comment on his weight saying he is very thin. In reality his weight is about perfect now for his size/frame, they just aren't familiar with the breed. 

Your pup looks good to me


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I think Pishta looks fantastic! Welcome to the forum FarmerJo! 

I included some pics of a V gathering that took place in MA over the weekend. The top picture includes (2) 3 year old males. My boy is the one in the black harness and next to him with the blue collar is the other boy. Next to him is a 7 year old female and close by is an older dog (not sure of the age). All of these dogs are in similar shape.. very lean! 

The next picture there is a 3 year old girl in the pink collar and a 6 month old male puppy in the easy walk harness. Hopefully this gives you a point of reference.

My future MIL looked at these last night and said she always thought Otto was too skinny but can see now that it's the breed. People aren't used to seeing such fit dogs! There were only a couple of overweight dogs in the bunch over the weekend and they are the ones that stood out!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> ... I can see all his ribs though ...


His ribs look fine to me. Also, the ribs are the first to show on a lean dog. If the spine and/or the tops of his pelvis show, the dog is too thin and possibly malnourished.

Bob


----------

